# Looking for forum with very high level users, highly technical



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If you have to ask, you're in over your head! I got nothing! Good luck. :wink2:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I would offer, but I'm out of that business these days. Try XDA, there's some fantastic devs there. 

Cheers!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm sure you know about Reddit and 4chan, but how could you ever trust someone over the internet?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark Web.
:devil3:


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

The definition of hack varies. Originally it had a negative connotation and in that context I will not help.

Another implication is that a hack is (in my interpretation) sloppy; it uses undocumented and/or unsupported solutions. A hack is quick-and-dirty. I also dislike such mentalities, especially when the software is to be maintained by multiple developers. When a developer attempts to get help in a forum with a hack it can be very frustrating trying to help them. And I have seen thousands of developer questions.

Since I have seen thousands of developer questions, I have seen hundreds, probably thousands of vague questions. This question is vague. If there is something you sincerely need to do that can be described more precisely and that is not malicious then I can probably provide some guidance. Things like operating system and computer language (at least) might help.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is a school hack circa 1940. My dad drove this one in Presque Isle Maine.

If hack confuses you, it was the winter school bus of the day.









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jul 18, 2019)

Since the definition of hack varies, the only definition relevant here is the definition provided by the person asking the question.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I screwed up the date. The picture of the school hack is circa 1930.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

rjniles said:


> I screwed up the date. The picture of the school hack is circa 1930.


In this case Hack could have derived from the type of Bridle used. It could have been a Hackamore style bridle, which is a bitless bridle. Which makes sense due to the coldness indicated by the snow and steam rising from the animals. 

It is also why Taxi's are sometimes referred to as "Hacks"


----------

